# Super DMZOO 5.0 Log



## ZOO (May 16, 2016)

I was going to wait until finishing the Invictus log to begin this but after reading into SDMZ 5.0 more I opted to dive right in. Big props to IML, Wes, and heavyiron for the 2 bottles to log. I will be running this at 4 caps per day for 4 weeks. 

I've made mention of this before but I have traditionally been reserved about Andro style products. However, my interest in their potential had grown a lot. Especially after having tackled high dose Epiandro with great success. 

I will be modifying my cycle a bit to really give a SDMZ 5.0 a chance to shine. I'm going to lower my testosterone from a whopping 300mg to 225mg per week. Masteron E will stay steady at 850mg. Epiandro will be halved. The reasoning is that SDMZ 5.0's 4-Andro and 5-Andro will fill in for the lowered testosterone. The Super R-Andro will cover the lowered epiandro. Hopefully SDMZ 5.0 does more than fill the gaps. 

The goal is continued fat loss and muscle maintenance or growth if possible. 

Diet is low carb intermittent fasting with a cheat day on Sunday to refuel. So far it's been working well. I have however lowered carbs significantly effective today. Total daily intake should be between 50-60g carbs. Depending on how I feel I may add brown rice in on Wednesday or Thursday. My workout quality will be the determining factor. 

Here's a nude after yesterday's Indian food binge. My stomach was super distended/bloated and I couldn't bring it in but the veins popping out on my upper abdominal area was cool lol. Had them on my sides too but doesn't show in picture. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZOO (May 17, 2016)

Hit another 60 minutes on stair master yesterday prior to training legs. Physically it's not difficult but it is boring. I basically just put on strongman vids and zone out. This is actually much easier than my normal 30 minute sessions I do after weights on other days. 

So I broke down my daily food intake that I'm doing so everyone has a better idea of how I'm tackling my macros. The pancake pudding is basically a substitute for a post workout shake. I mix apple cinnamon reds and greens in it to make sure I have ample micronutrients. 

Chicken: 19/9/47 - 466
Beef: 25/13/52 - 520
Chicken: 19/9/47 - 466
Pancake pudding: 8/7/53 - 335
Sandwich: 15/20/46 - 400
4 eggs/turkey: 22/2/44 - 380

108f/60c/289p - 2,567 cal

For clarification this is what the chicken and beef meals look like. It's the meat with some hot sauce and spicy peanuts mixed in. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 18, 2016)

Let's see what the 5.0 can do


----------



## ZOO (May 18, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Let's see what the 5.0 can do



Heck yes. This is quite the andro stack. Very excited to be able to log the product.


----------



## ZOO (May 18, 2016)

I actually had a noticeably improved workout today. I won't say it's the SDMZ until I get a couple more workouts in but I managed a couple extra reps and my endurance was higher despite the lowered carb intake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZOO (May 19, 2016)

Feeling rather beat up today. Not unusual as by the time Friday rolls around my body is spent. I'm considering upping the SDMZ to 6 caps to see if it'll help carry me through the week better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 20, 2016)

Up the dose!


----------



## ZOO (May 20, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Up the dose!



That settles it then. The good Capt'n has spoken. I'll be doing 6 caps now haha


----------



## ZOO (May 20, 2016)

So today's update. I'm changing my food a tad. Keeping carbs where they are at but I'm adding two meals or shakes at 10:30am and 10:30pm. This is in contrast to eating from 12:30-8:30pm. My body definitely needs the nutrition to recover. Hopefully I can still lose fat and build muscle. Cardio will remain intact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZOO (May 24, 2016)

here is an update pic






Feeling pretty good overall. I think the addition of extra protein at the beginning and of the day is of great benefit. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (May 25, 2016)

Is that jay cutler on the tv?


----------



## ZOO (May 25, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Is that jay cutler on the tv?



Haha keen eye. He posted some of his old DVDs on his YouTube account so I've been watching those. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZOO (May 25, 2016)

I just weighed myself this morning. Sitting at an even 219. Strength has been steady or slightly improved. More than that I have better endurance. Been doing my lifting in rapid fashion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZOO (May 26, 2016)

Very successful chest day. Hit 315x7 on flat bench. Then 4,4,3. Probably did that in 5-6 minutes after my warm up sets. I try to keep pace up. Anyway that first set is the best since I've gotten "lean." Last week was a clusterf**k at the gym and hindered my chest workout. I think the extra protein coupled with high dose of SDMZ is just what I needed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZOO (Jun 1, 2016)

Second time doing deadlifts since probably October? I'm not sure the exact date but getting my bearings back on these and easing into the routine again. 405x5x5x4 versus last week of 405x4x4. The biggest difference is that it didn't strain my body nearly as bad. Last week everything was like "wtf is this?" Taking such a long period off of them and the cutting on top of that took its toll. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZOO (Jun 2, 2016)

Hey hey zoo is improving still yet. Got 315 for an easy 8 on flat bench. I have to say I'm not nearly as shot by the end of my workout. Don't get me wrong the stair master is still rough the first 10 minutes or so haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZOO (Jun 7, 2016)

Well cycle is over. Goes fairly quick at 6 caps but I gotta say it's pretty sweet at that dose. Only knock I have is price. Andros by nature are on the pricier end and this is no exception. Personally I'd probably high dose one compound at a time. I feel this would be more cost effective. For example 3-4 bottles of R-andro instead. Overall it's a solid andro stack that when dosed higher is on par with some of the more mild-moderate prohormones. Perfect for the "totally legal" crowd.

Again, thank you IML and the crew. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 8, 2016)

Keep going!


----------

